# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الخميس 14 يونيو 2018 والقنوات الناقله لها

## mohamed73

Thursday ( Jeudi)14.06.2018 (GMT+00)  *World Cup Finals*  *15:00    Russia -   Saudi Arabia* *beIN Sports HD*  *-Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Das Erste* *-Astra 19.2°E -11836 H 27500 -FTA* *Das Erste HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -11494 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Inter* *-Astra 4.9°E-12399 V 27500 -Biss* *-Astra 4.9°E-12188 H 30000 -FTA( Multistream)* *TRT 1* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500  -FTA/Biss* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *TRT1 HD* *Turksat 42°E -11054 V 30000-FTA/Biss* *TRT 4K* *Turksat 42°E -10980 V12500 -FTA/Biss* *ERT 1/ ERT HD* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12734 V 16751 -BISS* *Sports 2 HD  (AFN) *  *-Eutelsat 9°E -11804 V 27500 -PowerVU* *-Intelsat 0.8°W -4175 R 28000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Arriadia TNT* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (**Multistream)* *My Nay TV HD* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-11977 H 27500 -FTA* *1TV Georgia HD* *-Eutelsat 36°E- 11212 H 14400 -FTA /Biss* *1TV Georgia* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11095 H 30000  -FTA/Biss* *ID:ALB-007 RTSH* *-Eutelsat 16°E- 12639 H 10830 -Biss* * RETORNO**(DIRECTV sports)* *-Intelsat 45°E-  11748 V 2306 -FTA* *-Intelsat 45°E-11730 V 11538 -FTA* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss* *-NSS 57°E -11565 H 10740 -FTA/Biss* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Ictimai* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11135 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *ATN (Ariana Television Network)* *-Yahsat 52°E- 12015 H 27500 -FTA* *TM 2 (ORTM 2)* *-Intelsat 31.5°W-12335 V 6247 -FTA* *RTS1* *-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa)* *-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa)* *-Intelsat 24.5°W -3653 R 3906 -FTA(C-Band)* *ORTM* *-Intelsat 31.5°W-12335 V 6247 -FTA* *-Intelsat 31.5°W -4114 V 5300 -FTA(C-Band)* *RTI1 (Côte d'Ivoire)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W -3643 R 3220 -FTA(C-Band)* *TVT International (TV Togo International)* *-Eutelsat 10°E-4039 R 2222 -FTA (C-Band)* *RTB TV Burkina Faso* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E -4172 R 1917  -FTA(C-Band)* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E -3729 L 16833  -FTA(C-Band)* *-Eutelsat 16°E-10804 H 30000   -FTA (AFRICA)* *Tele Congo* *-Eutelsat 5°W - 3652 R 2018 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Eutelsat 5°W -3727 R 29950-FTA(C-Band)* *-GALAXY 97°W -12053 V 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 4.9°E-12054 V 29950 -FTA (Sub Saharan Africa)* *-Eutelsat 8°W-4153 L 60000 -FTA(C-Band) (Multistream)* *CRTV Cameroon* *-Eutelsat 5°W-3712 L 4250 -FTA (C-BAND)* *RTG 1 (Gabon Télévision)* *-SES 22° W-  11610 V  30000-FTA (West Africa)* *-Eutelsat 16°E-10804 H 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2)(Sub-Sahara)* *RTG Guinea* *-Intelsat 27.5°W-3936 R 4549-FTA(C-Band)* *télé sahel* *-Eutelsat 5°W -3645 R 2170  -FTA (C-Band)* *GRTS Gambia* *-Intelsat 24.5°W -4054 R 3797  -FTA(C-Band)* *Armenia TV* *-Intelsat 60°E-11622 V 8527 -Biss* *TF1* *-Eutelsat 5°W-11509 H 29500 -FTA(Multistream)* *Mediaset EXTRA* *-Eutelsat 5°W-12669 H 35000 -FTA (Multistream)* *Canale 5* *-Eutelsat 5°W-12669 H 35000 -FTA(Multistream)* *Canale5 HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W-12606 V 35000-FTA(Multistream)* *Telecinco* *-ABS 3° W-3919 V 9582 -FTA (C-Band)* *kwese Sports* *-Belintersat 51.5°E -3900 L 13630 - Biss(C-Band)* *RCN*  *-SES 40.5°W-4028 R 8000  - Tandberg* *TPA1* *-Yamal 54.9°E- 10962 V 5926-FTA* *-Intelsat 32.8°E -10975 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 18°W -4010 R 6730 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-Band)* *Metro TV Ghana* *-NSS 37.5°W-4033 R 9036 -FTA (C-Band)* *-Eutelsat 16°E-11294 H 45000  -(Africa)* *Perviy kanal*  *-Express 53°E-11044 V 44950 -FTA* *ITV HD / UTV HD / STV HD* *-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10936 V 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -11053 H 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -11068 V 23000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -11097 V 23000 -FTA* *-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 -Biss* *ITV / UTV / STV* *-Astra 28.2°E -10758 V 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10906 V 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA* *IRIB TV 3* *-Badr 26°E -12265 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *BNT 1 HD* *-Hellasat 39°E- 12593 H 9416 -FTA (Multistream )* *-Intelsat 60°E -11078 V 8331-FTA (Multistream )* *BNT HD* *-Hellasat 39°E- 12593 H 9416 -FTA (Multistream )* *-Intelsat 60°E -11078 V 8331-FTA (Multistream )* *RTأ‰ Two HD* *Eutelsat 9°E- 20185 L 25000 -FTA (KA-Band)* *RTS Deux HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via(Emu Atlas 200HD)* *SRF Zwei HD*  *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via(Emu Atlas 200HD)* *RSI La 2 HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 29700 -Via(Emu Atlas 200HD)* *Sport 24 HD* *-Telstar  63°W- 11564 H 3320-PowerVU* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4095 R 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4132 R 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *NSS 9 177W 4099 R 30000  -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Canal 7 TV Pأ؛blica* *-SES 40.5°W -4070 L 4440 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Arsat 71°W-11670 V 30000 -FTA* *Canal 7 TV Pأ؛blica HD*  *-Arsat 71°W-11870 H 14089 -FTA* *-Arsat 71°W-11670 V 30000 -FTA* *VTV 6* *-Vinasat  132°E-11549 H 28500 -FTA* *NHK BS 1* * BSAT 110°E-11996 R 28860- -FTA* *Teletica 7* *-Intelsat 43.1°W-3828 V 3300 -FTA / PowerVU*

----------


## asaad wahsh

*مشكور علي المتابعه ياريس
كل عام وانتم بخير*

----------

